# Ginsbo



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

One of my few post 1970 watches, Swiss Ginsbo with integral bracelet. Any other Ginsbo's out there, or any of the other 43 (!) Ginsbo Trade Names listed on Andreas' great site? I've been mainly concentrating my collection on the early 1950's through to the end of the Sixties, but now I'm tempted to see how many of the other 43 names I could find!!!!

When I got this one it was detached from the bracelet, and as the acrylic is attached to the bracelet it could account for some of the damage to the face.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Yep, I got one which I don't know anything about I'm afraid!


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

Info seems short on the ground, Ginsbo seems to be still in existance and one source reckons it was formed in the 1960's, and that's about all. I've seen a couple of Ginsbo-matics, a Greenwich, and a Coastguard or two during a long search on the net, but nothing very specific otherwise


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

The Ginsbo Watch Co. AG is located in Guensberg, Switzerland...


----------

